# "Back" button issues



## dcupstateNY (Mar 13, 2010)

After searching/using dictionary, attempted to use the "back" button to get back to my book ... didn't work. Went to web site and downloaded the latest version of SW (V2.3.3). Did the update ... back button worked for awhile and then wham; same problem! My Kindle is only a little over a month old, and this has happened several times. Very annoying ... very inconvenient! Any suggestions?

DC


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

You are searching the dictionary from inside the book?

When you say that it doesn't work, what exactly does it do?


----------



## dcupstateNY (Mar 13, 2010)

Yes, I'm using the dictionary from within the book i.e., word search. That's when I press the "back" button to return to where I left off, and no response ... remains in the dictionary.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

My general suggestion for these small issues is to reset the device.... On the K2, hold the slider switch for 30 seconds or so until the Kindle reboots.

Does your back button work in other situations? If not, it could be the button contacts.


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

I have observed that there are some instances when the Back button just doesn't want to work.  I don't think this is an issue with your Kindle (or mine) but just the sequence of commands that were performed.  Sometimes it seems like it goes "back" a long way and other times not.  *shrugs*  I just deal with it and go back to my book by a different route.  My place is always there when i arrive.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I have also found that in some situations I have to press the Back button two times. This usually happens when I have moved the cursor on the page or added a note or highlight. Therefore, when I use the Back button, I press it once, and if nothing happens in a couple seconds, I press it a second time. I have the US K2 with V2.3.3. This was also the behavior my K2 had with V2.3 and earlier versions.

I also noticed with Topaz books that the location after using Back (or Prev Page) sometimes went too far back in the book.


----------



## kindle1989 (Mar 16, 2010)

Maybe you have to install again the program, try this and good luck.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Today my K2 reminded me of another problem it has sometimes that makes it look as if the Back button is not working. The Back button goes back but the K2 somehow 'forgets' to refresh the screen if the Back process takes a long time (such as going back to a search result). If I press the Menu button and wait for the menu to appear, the screen refreshes. I then press menu again to remove the menu and my K2 is where I expected Back to go.


----------



## basumarra1510 (Mar 29, 2010)

hi !!!


its really a informative post...


thanks for your information ...........


----------

